# Makita LCT209 12volt Drill/Driver Combo Kit



## milesmiles

Gord---I appreciate your review and the time you spent preparing it and laying it out with complete specs. Video clip really helps as well. Did you do any shopping between the comparable Milwuakee kit? Thanks!


----------



## Gord

Hello Miles,

Thanks for your kind words.

This review was a simple straight forward, stand alone review of what this combo kit was all about. I chose not to compare it to the many others that are out there in the marketplace today.

When I say that I'd been working with this combo kit for months, I should have said that I beat it up for the last several months…..................this kit took the abuse I gave it and came back for more. Great package on a small platform.

All the best
Gord


----------



## ChrisForthofer

Wow, those little tools have some grunt, I have the impact drivers 18V bigger brother and am constantly staggered by how much torque it puts out. The 12v was very impressive for its size I must say. When money starts growing on trees again I will possibly have to get both 

Chris.


----------



## Gord

Hi Chris,

I have owned a number of cordless drills/drivers over the years and this small combo kit just fits right into my hands and does everything I've asked it to do and more. Once again I say, a great package on a small platform.

All the best
Gord


----------



## BTKS

Good review.
I've been more than pleased with every Makita tool I've purchased, corded and cordless.
BTKS


----------



## ND2ELK

I have a 4 piece Makita cordless kit and like them very much. Good tools!


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

Pretty much the same thing as the Makita LCT203W *10.8-Volt* kit. 
They both appear to use the SAME 3 cell, 1.3ah battery. The LCT203W is rated at 10.8 volts, 3.6 votls per cell, while the LCT 209 that you are reviewing is rated at 4 volts. Which would be a 'max/peak' voltage.

I really think that other then the color and the chuck on the drill that these are the same drivers. All the stats are the same….

RPM, Torque, Impacts per minute and the amper/hours are all the same.
I bet the charger is the same too. DC10WB-vs-DC10WA

Not to take anything away from this set of drivers. I have the 10.8's and use them everyday.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

I should also add that Bosch's 12 volt is the exact same thing as there 10.8 volt drill. Only difference is the sticker!


----------



## JeremyM

I like how small these drill are now, there just great


----------

